
California has banned political deep fakes - jonplackett
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/7/20902884/california-deepfake-political-ban-election-2020
======
IXxXI
This is a severe blow against holding politicians accountable and informing
the public on state wide corruption and abuse of power. This bill essentially
bans criticizing those in office, by unofficial media sources, which is a
horrible precedent to uphold. Especially given the monopolistic and heavily
centralized nature of the media atm.

~~~
colejohnson66
What? How does banning deep fakes (literal fake news) prevent holding
politicians accountable? Are you suggesting we hold them accountable by making
deep fakes of them?

~~~
IXxXI
It doesnt ban fake content. There are no guidelines or terms for separating
legit content from lies. It merely bans criticism from anonymous bloggers and
independent news sources that aren't part of the mainstream media.

------
bifrost
This feels illegal and I bet there'll be a lawsuit...

------
sarcasmatwork
CA likes to ban everything they cant control, its the enforcement part that is
difficult.

~~~
ksaj
Deep Fakes have been shown to cause cancer in the state of California.

They like to put laws around just about anything that gets people in a tizzy.

